# Misheard lines.....



## Beorn (Aug 12, 2002)

> 'I will take the Ring,' he said, 'though I do not know the way.'



Little did we know, but while Frodo was saying this, Bilbo sneezed, causing the rest of the council to misinterpret Frodo's announcement. Frodo really said,
'I will *not* take the ring, *ergo* I *will* not know the way'
Frodo, upon seeing how he was put in such a bad position, just went with what everyone else thought he said, and by the time he had come back from destroying the ring and was writing in the Red Book, he had forgotten about the whole ordeal.

Other examples are throughout the book. One was pointed out unknowingly by DGoeij, in "Your fly, you fool!"

I'll give another example, this about Galadriel by Gimli:



> 'I have looked the last upon that which was fairest,' he said to Legolas his companion.



The TRUE words were:
'I've yet to look upon that which you call the fairest,' he said to Legolas his companion.


So, what other misheard lines have you noticed in The Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Dragon (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't have any, but those are great!!!!!


----------

